# Troffer Retrofit's



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> How do you retrofit guru's determine to just replace ballast/lamps OR do the whole reflector, ballast, lamps, tomestones?
> 
> How do you determine whether tomestones are going bad, on their way bad or bad if you can't see anything visual and/or they look in perfect condition.
> 
> ...


Leave the tombstones and just follow the wiring diagram on the new ballasts


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ok*

ok. 1 vote for leave the tomestones. 

BTW...they all have typical white reflector and lens. All are in great condition and dust free. Basically, looks almost brand now.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Last time I retroed some troffers the PUD paid for 80% of it and everything had to be replaced. If its up to you I think your judgment would be good on if it needs to be replaced or not.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

complete fixture changes go so much faster and look so much cleaner unless it's a building with hundreds of them.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*tomestones*

Well, my lighting guy says when you switch out you should always switch out tomestones going from t-12 to t-8's even if they look new. He said they will work but you will have problems from the existing rapidstart ts's. They should be instant start tomestones. Evidently, there is a difference. FYI...


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> complete fixture changes go so much faster and look so much cleaner unless it's a building with hundreds of them.


No kidding, I just did a lighting retro in a small office for our local gas company. Their storage room and garage had strips of 8' 2 lamp T12s and I had to retro them to 4' 2 lamp T8s. 

In the time it took me to retro everything, I would've been done in half the time if I was going 2 for 1.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/using-non-shunted-tombstones-t8-ballast-7652/


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We did about 20 of these in a control room this year. They suck, it would have been faster and cheaper to put in new.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> We did about 20 of these in a control room this year. They suck, it would have been faster and cheaper to put in new.


i dont think it faster at all. a lot of older places here the troughers are hard piped in, in one end and out the other. I have change a ballast and tubes in about 15min, you would be there double that changing out the fixture.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> How do you retrofit guru's determine to just replace ballast/lamps OR do the whole reflector, ballast, lamps, tomestones?
> 
> How do you determine whether tomestones are going bad, on their way bad or bad if you can't see anything visual and/or they look in perfect condition.
> 
> ...


If they are T-12s I would push for new fixtures or full retrofit kits.

Check for power company incentives for your customer to make it more attractive.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Done*

Ok. I find a good company if any of you are shopping. Ton's of experience, knowledgable, good prices, etc...

Here is what we picked...we need 100 ish for this job

http://www.usenergysciences.com/retrofit/KTC_2011_R10.pdf


----------

